# coniugem



## Lamb67

Horata est coniugem ut moreretur, dixitque se ipsam mori velle


----------



## Cagey

Salve, Lamb67.  

Welcome to the forum. 

_coniugem_ is from _coniunx, coniûgis_; spouse; wife or husband.   (Tricky, how the nominative has an _n_, but the oblique cases do not.)


----------



## Lamb67

Horata is the dying wife who herself said that she would die( any better translation ?)


----------



## franz rod

> Horata is the dying wife who herself said that she would die( any better translation ?)


".. and she said that she want to die."

Horata? I'ts a very strange name.  Maybe is it hortata?  Horata (?) is in nominative, coniugem in accusative. Are you sure that you have written correctly the sentence?  Can you write the whole sentence and not only a part of it?


----------



## Lamb67

Your are right, Hortata is correct name. that's whole sentence


----------



## franz rod

Hortata is not a name.   "Hortata est" is a verb from hortor, hortaris, hortatus sum, hortari (deponent verb).
Maybe the translation is:
"(She) exhorted the husband to die and (she) said (to him) that she want to die".


----------



## Cagey

I agree with franz rod's translation in post #6:  

She urged her husband to die, and said that she herself wished (wanted) to die.


----------

